# Ears not standing up, 3.5 months



## 491654 (Jan 20, 2020)

Tripp is my very first GSD, so I'm a little nervous about pretty much everything lol.

Tripp was born 11/01/2019. We bought him from a reputable breeder that was recommended to us.

He is fed a high quality food, has excellent vet care and has more toys then he probably needs.

We love him to bits no matter what, but his ears aren't standing up at all so I'm a little concerned.

Shouldn't they at least be standing up some of the time?



I know he's still teething and it can take time, but some reassurance would be awesome!

Thanks in advance!

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I’m sure they will stand I find dogs with bigger or heavier ears take a bit to stand. If by 5 months the ears do not look as if they are not in the process of going to stand always ask your breeder to take a look.


----------



## 491654 (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Cute face on that pup! Your boy isn't even 4 months old yet. My first one's ears didn't come up until sometime around 9 months old. It did the ear dance. One ear up, then down, then the other one up, then down....etc. Every dog is different....even within the same litter.


----------



## 491654 (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you! I'll give it more time, he is adorable either way. ?


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

He has giant ears like Kodi. They'll probably be a little slow to stand up. Watch how his ears behave when his head is down and focused on something. Do they stand up straight then? If yes, then the cartilage is at least developing at the base of the ears. Then watch how fast they flop back down when his head comes up. The slower they flop, the closer they are to standing up.


----------



## AceOfSpadez (Feb 25, 2021)

Did the ears ever stand? Your pup is cute, has the same structure as mine and same ear position as of now. Also wondering the same question.


----------

